# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  Πικάπ teppaz

## mike87

Καλησπέρα.Εχω καποιο παλιο πικάπ με ενσωματομένο ενισχυτή και μεγάφωνο.Ενώ εχω αλλαξει τα καμμένα τρανζίστορ και βρήκα  
on-line και βελονα απο Γαλλία, δεν κάνει σωστή ενίσχυση και παράλληλα βγαίνει θόρυβος απο το μεγάφωνο και με χαμηλωμένη
τέρμα την ένταση.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν πιθανόν φταίνε οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί λόγω μειωμένης χωρητικότητας (παλαιότητας).Το πικάπ είναι μάρκας Teppaz.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Οι κρυσταλλικές κεφαλές της Teppaz όπως και της Philips απορροφούν υγρασία και καταστρέφεται ο κρύσταλλος. Η ζημιά είναι μη αντιστρεπτή. Θα σου πρότεινα να ελέγξεις τον ενισχυτή δίνοντας σήμα στην είσοδό του από μια γεννήτρια (ή από ένα φορητό CD player αν δεν έχεις γεννήτρια) για να διαπιστώσεις αν ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει κανονικά. Πρέπει πρώτα να έχεις αποσυνδέσει την κεφαλή. Αν ο ενισχυτής είναι εντάξει, πρέπει να ψάξεις για κεφαλή. Τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς καλό είναι να τους αλλάξεις όλους σε μια πολύ παλιά συσκευή γιατί είναι συνήθως πηγή προβλημάτων όταν περάσουν κάποιες δεκαετίες.

----------


## mike87

Ο θόρυβος βγαίνει με ή χωρίς κεφαλή, η κεφαλή είναι της κούτας απο άλλη εταιρεία βέβαια αλλα ειδικά για Τeppaz την αγόρασα on-line απο ένα κατάστημα στη Γαλλία που έχει καινούργια ανταλλακτικά για παλιά πικ-άπ http://www.paleophonies.com .Θα παραγγείλω τους πυκνωτές και θα τους αλλάξω (μιάς και στο νησί μου δεν έχω κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών).Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## mike87

Καλησπέρα και πάλι σήμερα αντικατέστησα όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς.Ο θόρυβος παραμένει και μοιάζει με "φύσημα" των FM.Να σας πώ οτι η έντασή του είναι ανεξάρτητη του volume.Θυμάμαι οτι παλαιότερα είχα αλλάξει τον μετασχηματιστή προσαρμογής αντίστασης νομίζοντας οτι είχε πρόβλημα δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι ο κατάλληλος.Ο παλιός μετασχηματιστής είχε 3+3 ποδαράκια αυτός που έβαλα είναι με 2+3 (πράσινου χρώματος).Υπάρχει κύκλωμα ενισχυτή με μετασχηματιστή με ενδιάμεσο ακροδέκτη και στην είσοδο καί στην έξοδο;Τέλος έχει κανείς σας πρόχειρο κανένα θεωρητικό κυκλωμα με δύο AC125 και δύο AC128; ενισχυτή για κρυσταλική κεφαλή;   :frown:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να προέρχεται και από τα παλιά τρανζίστορ γερμανίου που στο μεταξύ μπορεί να έχουν αλλοιωθεί. Δεν έχω πρόχειρο σχέδιο με γερμάνια αλλά σε ένα παλιό πικάπ Philips που είχα μετατρέψει κάποτε, έβαλα έναν ενισχυτή Smart kit με το ΤΒΑ810S και πήγε πολύ καλά!

----------


## mike87

Καλησπέρα αν βάλω καινούργια υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν αλλιωθεί κι αυτά λόγω παλαιότητας;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, πάντως αν κάνεις αλλαγές, να τις κάνεις μια-μια για να απομονώσεις το αίτιο ώστε να ξέρεις ακριβώς τι γίνεται.

----------

